# Hawaii/Arctic Blast



## Aukai (Feb 4, 2021)

It must be winter time, damn,,,,,62* this morning. If it gets into the 50s this place looks like a ski resort without snow with everybody wearing their winter coats, long pants, and boots.


----------



## Brento (Feb 4, 2021)

I do not envy you lol


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 4, 2021)

You NEED snow.....


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 4, 2021)

LMAO . Wuzzy !


----------



## Aukai (Feb 4, 2021)

What can I say....


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 4, 2021)

Watching the weather channel right now while trying to sleep . North is gonna get a Canadian blast . They didn't say exactly how cold but simply said ...................................CTAWTIABB .


----------



## mikey (Feb 4, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> ...................................CTAWTIABB .


Yup, that's pretty cold ...


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 4, 2021)

pffttt... Let me see if I can find my "World's Smallest Violin". I misplaced it somewhere...


----------



## aliva (Feb 4, 2021)

When you have to chip ice off your surf board then you have  a cold day.


----------



## savarin (Feb 4, 2021)

Ooh, I remember those days, crunching across the snow to the surf. (UK winter)
My wetsuit was 10mm made to measure.
Changing back we couldnt be seen for all the steam but the best part was all the comments from onlookers about how stupid we must be.
In reality the surf was excellent but it took hours to really get warm again.


----------



## mikey (Feb 4, 2021)

I remember sitting with my friends in a soft sand pocket in waist deep water that was the temperature of a warm bath. Sunshine, gentle breezes, good surf, girls with very little clothing on and youth! Hawaii folks do like snow but only when it is someplace we can fly to and ski on it. To live in it, drive in it, shovel it ... no, no bueno!!!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 4, 2021)

Another good reason for snow - hockey as it should be played, on a pond.....


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 4, 2021)

At least you've got those hockey pucks!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 5, 2021)

Heavy weights too, and it's going to be 61* overnight. I don't think my wife would approve of trying to keep warm with that hockey player.


----------



## Armourer (Feb 5, 2021)

Woke up this morning to a wind chill of -30c, a nice warm day for the dead of winter in Canada..........


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Heavy weights too, and it's going to be 61* overnight. I don't think my wife would approve of trying to keep warm with that hockey player.


She is obviously looking for the puck but we won't tell her that you have them all. Better throw her a puck if you want her to stay on the ice.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 5, 2021)

almost 2 feet of snow here must be a real winter never had this much snow for years 

did you say 61 out thats nice weather! im getting a lathe on Saturday and it will be below freezing but who can resist a new lathe and its a hardinge sooo i might get a bit cold but lathe>cold


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 5, 2021)

Here now






						National Weather Service
					






					forecast.weather.gov


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> almost 2 feet of snow here must be a real winter never had this much snow for years
> 
> did you say 61 out thats nice weather! im getting a lathe on Saturday and it will be below freezing but who can resist a new lathe and its a hardinge sooo i might get a bit cold but lathe>cold


Like the man says: Comfort is only important when the mood is wrong.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 5, 2021)

9*,,,,nope, no thank you, with a capital NO......


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 5, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> who can resist a new lathe and its a hardinge sooo i might get a bit cold but lathe>cold


That's awesome Braeden!


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 5, 2021)

Tozguy said:


> You NEED snow.....


Yes, snow and skiing are good but you must use proper technique...


...the feet usually go first.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 5, 2021)

Titanium Knurler said:


> Yes, snow and skiing are good but you must use proper technique...
> 
> View attachment 354176
> 
> ...


One man can help with that @vtcnc


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 5, 2021)

Currently 18f, got a skiff of snow, gonna get colder, eventually it'll get warm, life goes on.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 6, 2021)

-4F here tomorrow.  I loved being in Hawaii when I visited, and it was 60F then. 

 We were of the few in the water:  a storm has pushed a bunch of cold water into Honolulu beaches, but I loved it!  Our lakes here never get above 5C or 41F...


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

Ocean temps right now 78.8*


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Ocean temps right now 78.8*


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

62* again this morning BRRRR....


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

I'll throw a windbreaker jacket into your box also .


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 6, 2021)

Ain't that bad here yet.
2 years ago one day last week we recorded the coldest temp ever in eastern Iowa for that day!!
-31*


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

My flannel jacket isn't cutting it, you'll have to put something a little heavier in I think.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> 62* again this morning BRRRR....


Uncharacteristically balmy here in Wisconsin so people are headed to the beaches:




can you believe this guy thinks he needs a wet suit?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

If I went in that water I'd have to tie a string on something so I could find it again.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

I just got the driveway finished up from the last snowmegeddan , expecting more late tonight .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm getting a blank facebook page


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'm getting a blank facebook page



Yeah ...........................well , I'm still learning all this new technology .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

Me too, so maybe it's there, but I viewed it wrong....


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 6, 2021)

Mike, I wish I could help you with your Facebook stuff but I don’t do any social media stuff and wouldn’t know where to start!

Hey, I have a quick question and not sure where to ask it on the forum.  I wonder if I could hijack this essential thread for just a post or two? It has to do with Amazon. Here goes, if it’s not appropriate let me know.

I have been looking for a nice set of outside micrometers for a while. The ones I wantEd were pretty expensive so I have held off buying them. Today I was looking at them again on the internet and found an amazing deal on Amazon.  I mean really amazing, so I bought them.  After I purchased them, I thought, wow, that was an unbelievable deal; the set was cheaper than the used ones I have seen on eBay so I thought maybe I should buy another set and sell them. Minutes later I went back to Amazon to buy another set but it went up by $400(the usual price).  This has happened on several items for me over the years.  

I am not complaining , in fact I am thrilled to get a great deal but I am curious how this happens and if anyone else had a similar experience With Amazon?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

No problem, once in awhile I think Amazon coders may put the wrong prices on listings.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 6, 2021)

I bet you are right.  I bet they are obligated to fill the order even though the vendor loses money?  Happy to get a good set of calipers at a great price!

I hope you are enjoying your new lathe!  I have a model below yours, the 1236-T. I love it!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

The electrical guy is working on the VFD box, it may be a bit before it's running


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Feb 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> The electrical guy is working on the VFD box, it may be a bit before it's running


Ah, but I am sure it will be worth the wait.  I wish I had gone the VFD route but I didn’t even know what one was until after I purchased the lathe.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Ocean temps right now 78.8*


Brrrrrr!


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 6, 2021)

ACHiPo said:


> Brrrrrr!





Aukai said:


> Ocean temps right now 78.8*


Oh puhhlease!






						Home Page (Current)
					

Special Olympics Vermont Penguin Plunge Registration Now Open! 				 			 						 					 							  	     	              			  							 					 						 General Plungers February 6, - March 27, 2021Remote & Limited In-PersonRegistration Now Open - Click here for more information!



					penguinplunge.org


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 6, 2021)

Here in Winnipeg Manitoba there is a cold weather warning, high today -26 degrees Celsius Typical February winter day for us. Better be dam sure your vehicle is plug in.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

Hawaii is in the Pacific, California has the Pacific ocean too. I grew up in Hawaii, we visited my grand parents one summer in San Francisco, Grams wanted a picnic at half moon bay. Loaded up the car, and after helping lug everything down to the beach, I was allowed to go swim. As fast as my 8 year old legs could go, I was off, and dove in the water. The best way I have of expressing the feeling at that moment when I stood up, and the look I must have had on my face would have been, W T F, this is ice water. I jumped out so quick it looked like I was walking on water. Nobody bothered to warn me about the difference in water temperatures. That was one of my earliest moments of having a life experience that I remember.


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 7, 2021)

Just now at my house here in East central  Iowa.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 7, 2021)

finsruskw said:


> Just now at my house here in East central  Iowa.


Our overnight low was -21.1ºF.  And the weather guy says the coldest is yet to come.  Wednesday morning to be exact and I get my first Covid shot on Wednesday.  Gotta love these polar vortices!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Hawaii is in the Pacific, California has the Pacific ocean too. I grew up in Hawaii, we visited my grand parents one summer in San Francisco, Grams wanted a picnic at half moon bay. Loaded up the car, and after helping lug everything down to the beach, I was allowed to go swim. As fast as my 8 year old legs could go, I was off, and dove in the water. The best way I have of expressing the feeling at that moment when I stood up, and the look I must have had on my face would have been, W T F, this is ice water. I jumped out so quick it looked like I was walking on water. Nobody bothered to warn me about the difference in water temperatures. That was one of my earliest moments of having a life experience that I remember.


You should treat yourself to a nice swim in the waters off of Maine or New Hampshire someday. Or maybe Cape Cod if you prefer to swim with Great Whites.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Hawaii is in the Pacific, California has the Pacific ocean too. I grew up in Hawaii, we visited my grand parents one summer in San Francisco, Grams wanted a picnic at half moon bay. Loaded up the car, and after helping lug everything down to the beach, I was allowed to go swim. As fast as my 8 year old legs could go, I was off, and dove in the water. The best way I have of expressing the feeling at that moment when I stood up, and the look I must have had on my face would have been, W T F, this is ice water. I jumped out so quick it looked like I was walking on water. Nobody bothered to warn me about the difference in water temperatures. That was one of my earliest moments of having a life experience that I remember.



I used to swim off the beach just south of there (Pescadero) when I was a kid, you get used to the temp pretty quick as soon as everything gets numb


----------

